# Where would you price these two boards?



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm looking for a used snowboard and so far I've found two that I like, the price they are asking I believe is a bit too much as these boards are older.

Rome crail with bindings ( only ridden a handful of times and I think it's an 09)
Rome Crail snowboard

Ride dh with bindings I believe it's an 06
Ride DH Snowboard For Sale

I only ride a handful of times a year, my current board is from the Stone Age and time to replace it. Ah opinion is appreciated.


----------



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

Umm... No input :dry:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Neither one are worth shit. Seriously, snowboarding gear depreciates at a ridiculous rate and very little gear goes on to have any collector value. You're looking at two boards that are 8 and 5 years old, respectively. They're essentially worthless at this point.

$400 for a board that's 5 years old? WTF? Dude probably didn't pay that for it new.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

The reality of life is most people buy their shit at stupid prices (instead of waiting for seasonal sales where most stuff is literally 60% off), and then to recuperate try to sell it for just as outrageous a price.

If you scout the marketplace youll find half the things listed F/S are actually cheaper if bought NEW online, right now (to said sellers : Lol, just lol. stop embarassing yourselves and look up the value of your shiit before posting it up, it makes you look stupid selling used gear for more than one can buy it new).

Wth that being said, I recently snatched 3 Lib Tech boards 1/5 of their original price, in brand NEW condition, 1 year old. Now THAT is a deal. However deals like that come up rarely, and people jump on them immediately. I saw the post 13 minutes after it was posted, and just half an hour later 9 people already posted and called dibs in case the sale to me (the first person to call dibs) fell through.

Unless you have time and are just looking around to snatch up something nice that you dont really need right away, i'd steer you away from trying to find used and just recommend you find a good sale on evo or something. Shopping classifieds is done best without a rush cause like i said, good deals are rare and far apart.


----------



## Nah85 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you both for the response, I like the rome crail, and there was no way I was going to offer the asking price he requested and was hopefully to get it as cheap as possible, and he has slowly been bringing the price down. I told him there was a 3 year newer exact board going for half the price he was asking on ebay.


But yeah I recently found evo outlet and that may have been a life saver.


----------

